

Massachusetts Lottery Broken  - anand21
http://www.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/articles/2011/07/31/a_lottery_game_with_a_windfall_for_a_knowing_few/?page=full

======
kelnage
Was it necessary to change the title? It seems from the article that the
lottery has been "broken" for quite a while and the organisers are well aware
of it. Instead of reacting as I might expect them to do, they instead appear
to encourage it, leaving the rules open to this gaming, even though it seems
to be driving away some customers. That seems like the real story to me.

------
thesis
Pretty crazy that this is allowed. It sounds like the odds are too tough
normally, and then a few days a year everyone who got screwed all year long
lose their money to pro gamblers.

Congrats to the winners.

------
balbaugh
Duplicate Posting.

See: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2828122>

------
jcr
I can imagine the bug report... closed and marked WONTFIX

